# Chinese tube advice needed..



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been using 1745 tubes ever since i bought my Dankung Black palm Thunder and they're fantastic i've used them on all my forks since. But can anyone advise me as to whitch tubes and or set up would be best to shoot 4.5, 6 or 8mm steel balls super fast??


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1842


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Now this is what i don't understand. Why would 1842 be faster than 1745 if 1745 is thicker walled, hence more latex. I've also seen people combining two different sizes in a cocktail how does this work??

My head hurts!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

for lighter ammo 1842 is faster


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Thinner latex contracts faster than thicker latex. A good example is that square solids are very thick with a heavy draw but unless you are using something heavy flatbands with a lighter draw will give more speed.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You could even use 2040's very fast for light ammo but not a lot of power.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have used 2040 black tube and they are great for light stuff like bbs, 1/4 inch and 5/16 but 3/8 steel is it's limit. But I never shoot with double or rather looped tubes always with one tube per for so if you can attach one 1842 tube per fork at no more than say 7 to 8 inches from pouch tie to fork tie this you can shoot up to 3/8 very nicely. This works for me.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> You could even use 2040's very fast for light ammo but not a lot of power.


So what would be best to use over 10 metres/ 30 feet for target shooting paper and cans?

And what about mixing two sizes as i've seen others do?


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I shoot .375 (3/8") leadballs with looped 20-40 the most, and it´s no problem to smack popcans out to 30 yards, and there´s plenty of power to hunt birds like magpies, pigeons, crows etc.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot marbles with 2040 at around 10 yrds and it dents the heck ot of the side of a steel shed, I'm sure it could shoot quite a bit farther as others have said but that's all the distance I have to shoot in. Also does well with 3/8 steel.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Right, i think i may have to treat myself to some 2040 then for the smaller stuff and keep the 1745 for the 9.5mm upwards.

Thanks to everyone for the advice.

I'm still curious about the "cocktail" set ups though. I know i saw something on here about them but i just can't find it.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

locko75 said:


> Right, i think i may have to treat myself to some 2040 then for the smaller stuff and keep the 1745 for the 9.5mm upwards.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the advice.
> 
> I'm still curious about the "cocktail" set ups though. I know i saw something on here about them but i just can't find it.


Yeah, here mate







http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5560-1745-power-chained-setup/page__p__57481__fromsearch__1#entry57481


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I use 4-strand (single loop per side) 2040 for my target shooting with lightweight Godstoppers candy as my ammo. Very easy to draw and just as fast (or faster) than 1745 for ten meter shooting with lightweight ammo. I also have 4-strand 1745 and 8-strand 2040 setups, but I don't use them much since all's I really do is target shooting from ten meters. I have not tried 8-strand 1745 yet - I have not come up with any conceivable need for that since I don't hunt. The more powerful tube setups are much easier for me to shoot on small forks like the Palm Thunder than on a larger fork like the Jungle Hunter II. I imagine the lower forks on the small slingshots makes the difference.

2040 4-strand with light ammo is my "go to" for target shooting with Dankung slingshots. For my OTT boardcuts, I haven't found any bandsets that I don't like. The ones I have came from TexShooter, Perry, Gib and dgui. They are all different and I like them all. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried making 1745 cocktail sets. Added about 30fps but didn't last long before developing holes by the pouch.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> I tried making 1745 cocktail sets. Added about 30fps but didn't last long before developing holes by the pouch.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a "cocktail set"?


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> Right, i think i may have to treat myself to some 2040 then for the smaller stuff and keep the 1745 for the 9.5mm upwards.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the advice.
> 
> I'm still curious about the "cocktail" set ups though. I know i saw something on here about them but i just can't find it.


Yeah, here mate







http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry57481
[/quote]

Thanks Moreluckthanjudgement thats exactly what i was looking for.

Haertig check out the link above.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't believe dankung is sold out of 2040


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

locko75 said:


> I can't believe dankung is sold out of 2040


Check with Flint either at TrulyTexas.com or Extreem Slingshots, I have gotten 10 meters of Black 2040 with him.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Also you might PM Raycarl, Rayshots Magnetic Pouches, He may have some to sell you.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Dgui, i'll check them out.


----------

